# Pinion Pointe- Here we come!!!!



## SteelerGal

Still waiting for our Hyatt’s to close(EBay Purchases).  Well, of course, Winter Break is week 8 instead of 7, so we weren’t able to exchange our Gold week.  Instead I used one of my traders to p/u week 8 at Pinion Pointe 2bdrm via II.  Excited because we will get to stay in Sedona, experience some great hiking as well as views, and see family as well.  Hopefully in 2022, we will actually stay using our ownership.


----------



## gratiem

Congrats on the getting Week 8 via II!

What's Sedona like in February?


----------



## WalnutBaron

You'll have a great time. Sedona is just breathtaking, and there are a ton of fun things to do. Here is a brief list of our favorites:


Hike Oak Creek Canyon on the Midgley Bridge Trail. The views from Midgley Bridge are fantastic, as you can see Oak Creek winding its way toward Sedona. 
 






Do some Sedona Star Gazing. Sedona is a dedicated Dark Skies City, meaning that town ordinances require low lighting at night. You can take an Evening Sky Tour. Fascinating.
Hike the Devil's Bridge Trail, which leads you to a natural bridge with amazing views.







Have a romantic dinner at the Salt Rock Kitchen, with great views of the Red Rocks. 


Go shopping at the intriguing Tlaquepaque Arts & Crafts Village, just a short distance from the Hyatt.







Take a Pink Jeep Tour into the desert to see ancient cave drawings. Yes, the Pink Jeeps are a gimmick and touristy, but the guides are knowledgeable and the tours are interesting.






Have fun!


----------



## mjm1

WalnutBaron, thanks for the tips you shared. We will be at Pinon Pointe for three nights in mid-November, so we may check these ideas out.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## SmithOp

I’ll be there week 50 this year, picked up an Interval Getaway.  There may be rain, and snow up on top, but when the sun comes out its great for hikes, 60-70 degrees.

The locals call Tlaquepaque ToLockYourPocket, its pricey but fun to window shop.

We enjoy Javelinas Mexican restaurant just around the corner, and stop by the Hike House for expert advice and maps to the trails.

If you have the Senior National Parks pass it works at the NP trialhead lots instead of paying for parking.

There is a cemetary on the right just after you turn up the road to the airport lookout, a lot of the pioneer families buried there, see if you can find the town namesake.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BJRSanDiego

gratiem said:


> Congrats on the getting Week 8 via II!
> 
> What's Sedona like in February?


It can be variable.  I've been there in Feb and the daytime highs were in the 60's (felt great) and the nighttime lows were perhaps in the 40's.  We had a great time.  We're going back next Feb.

They can also get snow, but it usually isn't much and may only last a day or two.  But it can make the trails a little muddy.  So if that happens Google "Sedona wine tasting rooms".  ha ha.  For more precise info, you can look at weather data.  But keep in mind that the data gives averages and weather can be either better or worse.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

@SteelerGal :  if you look at the on-line reservation under My History, you'll see the unit that you will most likely be assigned.  Pinon Point and some other Hyatts are kind of unique that ii shows you the unit number you'll get.  And in 5 out of 5 exchanges that was exactly the one I got.  I had tried to negotiate at the front desk for a change and was firmly told "no".  Then if you go on-line you can see where you will be put.  Most of the time I have been put in a first floor unit.  The code is:  digit 1 and 2:  building number.  Middle digit will be a 1 or a 2 indicating the floor you'll be on.  the right digit is where in the building you'll be right to left.


----------



## SteelerGal

BJRSanDiego said:


> @SteelerGal :  if you look at the on-line reservation under My History, you'll see the unit that you will most likely be assigned.  Pinon Point and some other Hyatts are kind of unique that ii shows you the unit number you'll get.  And in 5 out of 5 exchanges that was exactly the one I got.  I had tried to negotiate at the front desk for a change and was firmly told "no".  Then if you go on-line you can see where you will be put.  Most of the time I have been put in a first floor unit.  The code is:  digit 1 and 2:  building number.  Middle digit will be a 1 or a 2 indicating the floor you'll be on.  the right digit is where in the building you'll be right to left.


Thanks.  I believe we will be in the newer building.  Will check out which floor.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

There is one group of buildings to the far west side, away from the primary enclave of buildings - - I think that is the new section.  We have never stayed there but have a res for Feb in unit 1412.  It is on the first floor and appears to have little to no view.  But we'll still have fun.  We've stayed in 1012, 912, 913 which are all first floor and which look into a rocky hillside.  Surprisingly it was private and peaceful.  The best view that we've ever had was in unit 621, on the second floor.  The view was spectacular.


----------



## clifffaith

SmithOp said:


> If you have the Senior National Parks pass it works at the NP trialhead lots instead of paying for parking.
> 
> There is a cemetary on the right just after you turn up the road to the airport lookout, a lot of the pioneer families buried there, see if you can find the town namesake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I did not know the senior pass worked on trails -- so do you just leave your pass on the dashboard? Will have to go to the cemetery on our next trip. We go almost every year and I did not know these things.


----------



## HenryT

clifffaith said:


> I did not know the senior pass worked on trails -- so do you just leave your pass on the dashboard? Will have to go to the cemetery on our next trip. We go almost every year and I did not know these things.


If you have the chain and jacket which comes with the pass you just hang it on the rearview mirror. If you don't have the chain, yes you would need to put it on the driver's side dashboard where it can be seen.


----------



## clifffaith

HenryT said:


> If you have the chain and jacket which comes with the pass you just hang it on the rearview mirror. If you don't have the chain, yes you would need to put it on the driver's side dashboard where it can be seen.



Thanks! My next thought is to wonder if are there state trails mixed in with NP trails in the area, or is all of Sedona under a NP designation. The NP pass won't work on state parks.


----------



## melissy123

clifffaith said:


> Thanks! My next thought is to wonder if are there state trails mixed in with NP trails in the area, or is all of Sedona under a NP designation. The NP pass won't work on state parks.



Most of the hiking areas required a Red Rock pass.  However, we were able to use our Senior Pass for the National Parks (62 and over). See below:

"A *Red Rock Pass* (or America The Beautiful Interagency Pass, Golden Age or Golden Access) is required when leaving your vehicle unattended while recreating on National Forest land around Sedona and Oak Creek Canyon. View the Red Rock Country Map to see locations of fee areas where the Red Rock Pass is required.

The pass must be displayed in the windshield of the vehicle. Vehicles parked on the National Forest in the red rock area that do not display a valid pass in the windshield are subject to receiving a citation. A pass is not required for incidental stopping to take a photograph or to enjoy a scenic vista (approximately 15 minutes or less)."


----------



## Brianhillmaui

BJRSanDiego said:


> There is one group of buildings to the far west side, away from the primary enclave of buildings - - I think that is the new section.  We have never stayed there but have a res for Feb in unit 1412.  It is on the first floor and appears to have little to no view.  But we'll still have fun.  We've stayed in 1012, 912, 913 which are all first floor and which look into a rocky hillside.  Surprisingly it was private and peaceful.  The best view that we've ever had was in unit 621, on the second floor.  The view was spectacular.



I'm in the process of buying 623 sight unseen. I assume from your review that we will have a great view too?


----------



## echino

Brianhillmaui said:


> I'm in the process of buying 623 sight unseen. I assume from your review that we will have a great view too?



623 looks north across parking lot to the cell tower. There are red rocks behind that in the distance, but I wouldn't say that is a great view. Which week are you buying?


----------



## WalnutBaron

Building 6 is not a good view, in my opinion. As echino has pointed out, it looks across a parking lot to the cell tower. Buildings 1-5 are, in my opinion, the best views on the property, all looking east toward Snoopy Rock. One more tip: do not buy on level 1 in these buildings, because you'll mostly have a view of the parking lot. Levels 2 and 3 are prime real estate, though.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

Earlier this year I was in unit 621, a second floor unit.  I had a gorgeous view.  I entered the building from the parking lot that is located north of the Hyatt complex.  So, Echino's comment that they look towards the communication tower applies only if you are looking out the unit entrance door of the master unit or you are staying in the efficiency unit.  I kind of recall that the efficiency did face the parking lot.  We typically stay in either a 1 or 2 BR unit.  But the patio of the master unit faces the south (you can see this from google maps) - - the opposite direction from the parking lot. 

The first floor units in the back row (bldgs 6 and 7) don't have much of a view (the master units face the activity center), but the second story master units might.  I recall that we were a little higher than the roof of the activity center directly to the south plus we could look to the east over the top of bldgs 3 and 4.  So, 623 (a second story unit) might have a nice view.  From google maps it appears to be a little higher than the bldgs to the east.

The buildings 1 through 5 may or may not have a nice view.  If you're on the second floor you probably have a great view.  But if you're on the first floor, I think that you have a poor view.  I recall seeing several first floor units that looked directly into a concrete wall shielding them from the parking lot by the shops to the East.


----------



## Brianhillmaui

echino said:


> 623 looks north across parking lot to the cell tower. There are red rocks behind that in the distance, but I wouldn't say that is a great view. Which week are you buying?


Thanks. The view is not the end of the world. We live on Maui and have a bi-coastal view from our house. It's hard to beat. We are buying week 10 but will likely exchange most years.


----------



## HenryT

Brianhillmaui said:


> Thanks. The view is not the end of the world. We live on Maui and have a bi-coastal view from our house. It's hard to beat. We are buying week 10 but will likely exchange most years.


As BJRSanDiego stated, the main view for building 6 (view from the living room balcony) doesn't face north. It faces south.

The buildings at Pinon Pointe face in the following directions (living room view):

Buildings 1 through 5 face east to southeast
Buildings 6 and 7 face south
Buildings 8 and 9 face northeast
Building 10 faces east
Buildings 11 through 14 face southwest
Buildings 15 through 18 face southeast
Building 19 faces southwest
Buildings 20 and 21 face west
The above are rough directions in which the different buildings face.


----------



## m61376

Just traded in and see the unit assignment under my history in II is 1612- how bad will that be? Will I have any view at all ?
I know others have posted not having success with room changes, but it never hurts to ask- anyone have an email for rooms control or other contact info.? Thanks


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

m61376 said:


> Just traded in and see the unit assignment under my history in II is 1612- how bad will that be? Will I have any view at all ?
> I know others have posted not having success with room changes, but it never hurts to ask- anyone have an email for rooms control or other contact info.? Thanks


If you own there they will try and change your room. We have had good success both there and at Breckenridge


----------



## mjm1

m61376 said:


> Just traded in and see the unit assignment under my history in II is 1612- how bad will that be? Will I have any view at all ?
> I know others have posted not having success with room changes, but it never hurts to ask- anyone have an email for rooms control or other contact info.? Thanks



We are staying at the resort and checking out tomorrow. I stopped by that building and walked around the side of it to get an idea of the view for you. It is building 16 on the first floor, unit 2. Hence 1612.

Your view would be across a small gully and into the buildings on the other side. However, I believe you would still be able to see the upper part of the mountain that includes Snoopy Rock. It isn’t the best view, but it isn’t the worst view either. If you can get a unit on the second floor that would be better. One thing to note with this unit is you have to walk down some stairs to get to it from the parking area. There is no alternative route. 

No matter what unit you end up with you will have a great time in the area. Beautiful scenery everywhere.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## m61376

mjm1 said:


> We are staying at the resort and checking out tomorrow. I stopped by that building and walked around the side of it to get an idea of the view for you. It is building 16 on the first floor, unit 2. Hence 1612.
> 
> Your view would be across a small gully and into the buildings on the other side. However, I believe you would still be able to see the upper part of the mountain that includes Snoopy Rock. It isn’t the best view, but it isn’t the worst view either. If you can get a unit on the second floor that would be better. One thing to note with this unit is you have to walk down some stairs to get to it from the parking area. There is no alternative route.
> 
> No matter what unit you end up with you will have a great time in the area. Beautiful scenery everywhere.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for taking the time to look! I feel better knowing it’s not a parking lot or garbage view for sure. 
If anyone has a rooms control email or contact I’d appreciate the info- figure it never hurts to try...
Any tips on your favorite things to do/see and/or restaurants, etc.? Tiggers are always a great source for vacation planning.


----------



## mjm1

Glad to help. 

The staff in the Activity Center located by the pool was very helpful. She provided a list of hiking options including some detailed handouts. Spend some time at the pool too as the view is amazing.

If you are fans of the Eagles band take a drive out to Winslow to see the “Standing on a Corner” from the song Take It Easy. There is also on of the few remaining Harvey Houses there, which has been converted into a nice hotel. You can eat there or at a casual restaurant down the street. All within walking distance of each other.  On the way there or back you can visit the Meteor Crater, which was very interesting to see. There is a fee to enter. We also enjoyed visiting the Walnut Valley National Park and walked down the path to see the Indian ruins on the side of the mountain. Note that there are a lot of stairs, but it was worth the effort. 

Other more frequent visitors will be able to share a lot of other ideas too. Have f7n.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## shellmo1

mjm1 said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> The staff in the Activity Center located by the pool was very helpful. She provided a list of hiking options including some detailed handouts. Spend some time at the pool too as the view is amazing.
> 
> If you are fans of the Eagles band take a drive out to Winslow to see the “Standing on a Corner” from the song Take It Easy. There is also on of the few remaining Harvey Houses there, which has been converted into a nice hotel. You can eat there or at a casual restaurant down the street. All within walking distance of each other.  On the way there or back you can visit the Meteor Crater, which was very interesting to see. There is a fee to enter. We also enjoyed visiting the Walnut Valley National Park and walked down the path to see the Indian ruins on the side of the mountain. Note that there are a lot of stairs, but it was worth the effort.
> 
> Other more frequent visitors will be able to share a lot of other ideas too. Have f7n.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the tip.. I just traded Villas of Sedona for Hyatt Pinion Point.  Hope it was an upgrade!  Just looked a the unit number is 1412.  So I guess the view will be similar to 1612?  Did you feel the unit was up to date?  I saw some mixed reviews on Trip advisor concerning that.  Thanks!  We are going mid April.


----------



## mjm1

shellmo1 said:


> Thanks for the tip.. I just traded Villas of Sedona for Hyatt Pinion Point.  Hope it was an upgrade!  Just looked a the unit number is 1412.  So I guess the view will be similar to 1612?  Did you feel the unit was up to date?  I saw some mixed reviews on Trip advisor concerning that.  Thanks!  We are going mid April.



Mid-April should be a good time to be there. I would think that any unit at Pinon Point will be an upgrade over the Villas of Sedona although I haven't stayed at or visited the latter. We liked being at the Hyatt as we could walk to the uptown area for restaurants and shops. You also have easy access to go any direction by car. The condition of our unit was fine.

With regard to unit 1412 you will be on the opposite side of the gully from building 16. I believe the main balcony will be facing southwest and the smaller balcony off of the master bedroom will be facing southeast. The unit also sits below the internal road/parking area, so I am not sure of the view you will have. You may get a decent view since there are no buildings right next to you.

Enjoy. Best regards.

Mike


----------



## m61376

melissy123 said:


> Most of the hiking areas required a Red Rock pass.  However, we were able to use our Senior Pass for the National Parks (62 and over). See below:
> 
> "A *Red Rock Pass* (or America The Beautiful Interagency Pass, Golden Age or Golden Access) is required when leaving your vehicle unattended while recreating on National Forest land around Sedona and Oak Creek Canyon. View the Red Rock Country Map to see locations of fee areas where the Red Rock Pass is required.
> 
> The pass must be displayed in the windshield of the vehicle. Vehicles parked on the National Forest in the red rock area that do not display a valid pass in the windshield are subject to receiving a citation. A pass is not required for incidental stopping to take a photograph or to enjoy a scenic vista (approximately 15 minutes or less)."


Just to clarify- since America the Beautiful Passes are valid in Red Rock Country in lieu of the Red Rock Pass, according to the website, then the only pass needed is the Senior Pass for the National Parks, right?


----------



## m61376

And for trip planning- is the drive tot he Grand Canyon an easy day trip? Any suggestions/advice?
Also- Painted Desert?
Any other recommendations- all appreciated


----------



## echino

m61376 said:


> And for trip planning- is the drive tot he Grand Canyon an easy day trip? Any suggestions/advice?
> Also- Painted Desert?
> Any other recommendations- all appreciated



Grand Canyon is an easy day trip.

In March, with kids, we drove from Piñon Pointe to Grand Canyon, hiked down to the Colorado river in the bottom of the canyon via South Kaibab trail, returned up via Bright Angel trail, and drove back to Piñon Pointe, all in one day. It was a long day though.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

shellmo1 said:


> Thanks for the tip.. I just traded Villas of Sedona for Hyatt Pinion Point.  Hope it was an upgrade!  Just looked a the unit number is 1412.  So I guess the view will be similar to 1612?  Did you feel the unit was up to date?  I saw some mixed reviews on Trip advisor concerning that.  Thanks!  We are going mid April.


I realize that this is a 4 month old thread but thought that I would opine.  We stayed in unit 1412 in early February 2020.  We had to walk down about 22 steps from the parking lot.  The efficiency face West (towards the parking lot) but looked directly into a rock wall.  So, while the efficiency had zero view, it also had near 100% privacy.  The master side looked SE.  Immediately in front of the patio was a gully with trees and shrubs and birds.  But on the horizon we could see the red rocks.  It wasn't a gorgeous view but was pleasant enough and private.


----------



## melissy123

m61376 said:


> Just to clarify- since America the Beautiful Passes are valid in Red Rock Country in lieu of the Red Rock Pass, according to the website, then the only pass needed is the Senior Pass for the National Parks, right?


Yes, that’s correct.


----------



## PerryKing

or … National Forest ! , National  Monuments ! and State Parks  !!

  (I Don't think there are any "National Parks"  that are real close to Sedona.  ??)

However there are National Monuments nearby  , and 2 national Parks  quit a far away:  https://www.lauberge.com/blog/natur...to-celebrate-national-parks-day-on-august-25/

Plus all the State Parks.  and the Red Rocks of Sedona itself,  one highlight is the Church of the Holy Cross  ( Built into the red rocks) :  https://www.gatewaytosedona.com/the-chapel-of-the-holy-cross-sedona-architectural-landmark   ….and what strikes me is the MANSION finished recently that is directly across the road from the entrance gate to the church  ( now hidden partially by the planted landscape trees).  ! The whole area is a residential area. 


Not to mention the view of Sedona from  the airport road look out up on top of  the hill where the airport is.  (They are now charging $3 to park up there however ) (They say they are using the money collected to make the parking lot much nicer !)  .  and even the view from the pool of the Hyatt itself !  all Gorgeous!


----------



## shellmo1

BJRSanDiego said:


> I realize that this is a 4 month old thread but thought that I would opine.  We stayed in unit 1412 in early February 2020.  We had to walk down about 22 steps from the parking lot.  The efficiency face West (towards the parking lot) but looked directly into a rock wall.  So, while the efficiency had zero view, it also had near 100% privacy.  The master side looked SE.  Immediately in front of the patio was a gully with trees and shrubs and birds.  But on the horizon we could see the red rocks.  It wasn't a gorgeous view but was pleasant enough and private.



Do you have to drag your stuff down 22 stairs?  We are flying in so we won't have a big cooler or anything but still....  Otherwise on a daily basis, we can use the exercise!


----------



## BJRSanDiego

shellmo1 said:


> Do you have to drag your stuff down 22 stairs?  We are flying in so we won't have a big cooler or anything but still....  Otherwise on a daily basis, we can use the exercise!


Yes and no.  After I had made a couple of trips with the lighter stuff, I spotted a Pinon Point employee and asked him for help.  He carried down about 5 or 6 fairly heavy loads.  I tipped him $20.  On the day we left, I carried the stuff UP the 22 steps.  I took my time and it worked out okay.  But, we travel with everything but the kitchen sink.  So, if you are only dragging flight luggage, it won't be that bad.  But you can always ask for help from the staff.


----------



## travelhacker

BJRSanDiego said:


> I realize that this is a 4 month old thread but thought that I would opine.  We stayed in unit 1412 in early February 2020.  We had to walk down about 22 steps from the parking lot.  The efficiency face West (towards the parking lot) but looked directly into a rock wall.  So, while the efficiency had zero view, it also had near 100% privacy.  The master side looked SE.  Immediately in front of the patio was a gully with trees and shrubs and birds.  But on the horizon we could see the red rocks.  It wasn't a gorgeous view but was pleasant enough and private.


We stayed in this area as well. The front desk staff referred to it as "Machu Pichu". I believe we stayed in unit 1821. Probably not our first choice in unit, but we did enjoy the views.


----------



## liongate88

Any idea what the view is in unit 1311? Would this be the worst of all? It looks like it is below street level. Thanks


----------



## echino

liongate88 said:


> Any idea what the view is in unit 1311? Would this be the worst of all? It looks like it is below street level. Thanks



May be not that bad.


----------



## liongate88

echino said:


> May be not that bad.
> View attachment 26965


Lol.. looks like all covered with trees. Thanks Echino


----------



## boraxo

Very much looking forward to trading into Sedona at some point as we would like to visit the area. Is this a difficult trade for early April (spring break for us)?


----------



## DAman

boraxo said:


> Very much looking forward to trading into Sedona at some point as we would like to visit the area. Is this a difficult trade for early April (spring break for us)?


An internal Hyatt trade for Pinon Pointe should not be a problem for early April although it will be a platinum or diamond week.


----------



## Colorado Ski

Good day all Pinon Pointers

I am running for a board member up against "Hyatt" and MVC employees.

Currently there are two owners on the board, Chuck and Dwight.

My name is Larry Tasman and would appreciate your support.


----------

